# New Video Footage of G. Rosea and Porteri in the Wild



## Dovey (Apr 16, 2018)

More from the bird spiders.CH guys, this time in Chile at 2000 meters. Amazing footage of the spider being lured  from it its den, data on the warmer temperature in the den than at the surface, discussion on difference between the two species, footage of both species in the wild. 

These guys are providing useful field research and video archive material for the collector. I was surprised to see the extent to which the terrain reminded me of the coastal hills of California: similar level of dryness, quite a lot of cedar scrub, presence of cloudiness and fog as a source of moisture in spite of the low rainfall in the area. The viewer can literally see low clouds gathering in the background in several scenes. The drone is a truly useful tool in this video for establishing the nature of that wild habitat.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------

